# [A - Die Ewige Wacht] Veritas et Aequitas rekrutiert für Cataclysm



## Ailean (29. November 2010)

Betreff: Veritas et Aequitas rekrutiert für Cataclysm

Die finale Schlacht um den Frostthron ist geschlagen und Arthas liegt tot zu unseren Füßen. Am Horizont jedoch zeichnet sich bereits schon neues Unheil ab. Todesschwinge ist in seinem Hort, in Tiefenheim, erwacht und er kommt mit seinen Schergen um Azeroth zu vernichten! 
Sie verbrennen und verwüsten das Land. Und ihnen muss Einhalt geboten werden!
Keine Zeit für unsere Helden die Hände in den Schoß zu legen! Wetzt die Waffen, poliert die Rüstungen und stellt euch den herannahenden Gefahren!

Veritas et Aequitas möchte neuen Spielern jeglicher Couleur im kommenden Addon ein neues Zuhause bieten. Ob Rollenspieler, Großmeister der Arena, Quest & Twink Guru oder leidenschaftlicher Raidspieler. Jeder ist bei uns Herzlich Willkommen. Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen! 

Wenn ihr euch für den 25er Veritas et Aequitas - Raid bewerben wollt, solltet ihr folgendes mitbringen:
75 - 100 % Anwesenheit
Pünktlichkeit , Zuverlässigkeit, Disziplin und Kritikfähigkeit
Klassenverständnis und Movement
PvE-orientiertes Interesse/Skillungen (Zweitskillung erwünscht)
Ein Alter von 18 Jahren aufwärts
Wipe-, Konzentrations- und Ersatzbankbereitschaft
Selbstständigkeit (Taktik, Flask, Bufffood, Tränke)
2 raidtaugliche Berufe (keine Farmberufe)
stabile Internetverbindung + angemessene Hardware
Headset + TS3 (hören und sprechen)
Für den Raid notwenige Addons (Bossmod, Omen, Grid etc.)


Was Veritas et Aequitas bietet:
Humane Raidzeiten an vier Raidtagen
Progress- & Endgame-Content
Erfolgsorientiertes Raiden seit 2006
Gleichberechtigte Loot-Vergabe mittels DKP-System
Familiäres Gildenklima
Kompetente Gilden- und Raidleitung
Gildenerfolgssystem


Wir rekrutieren:
Druiden[Heiler]
Hexenmeister
Krieger[Tank]
Paladine[Heiler]
Priester[Disziplin,Heilig]
Schamanen[Elementar,Heiler,Verstärker]
Schurken


Raidtage:
Mi 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Do 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
So 19:00 - 22:00 Uhr
Mo 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr


Bewerbt euch unter http://vea-raid.de/
Cialia, Knuf und Nebelstern sind Ansprechpartner im Spiel.


----------



## Ailean (2. Dezember 2010)

/update 

Bewerbt euch bei der ältesten Raidgilde auf der Wacht


----------



## Ailean (3. Dezember 2010)

/update Spielersuche


----------



## Ailean (13. Dezember 2010)

/update Spieler-suche 

man sieht sich auf der wacht


----------



## Ailean (28. Dezember 2010)

/update Spielersuche


----------



## Ailean (2. Januar 2011)

/update Spielersuche


----------



## Ailean (18. Januar 2011)

/update Klick


----------



## Ailean (21. Januar 2011)

Spielersuche Update


----------

